# Can't adopt too many!



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

This is what trolling will get ya! Endeavor to Persevere(Chief Dan George) and you will find your dreams! Mix enough words and google; what a marvel! In the days of Shotgun News a gem like this might never have been found! 
This is a Webley WG(government) model 1886 in 455/476ca. I know its not a Colt but they beat the pants of em back in the day, at Wembley, when they held gun matches there instead of tennis!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice: Easy-to-conceal grip area, no annoying boss-and-screw right where your middle finger meets the triggerguard, inherently accurate design and execution.
Not So Nice: A huge bullet comes out, but at "I can run faster than that" speed.
Worst of All: The top-break action is inherently weak, so I can't "juice up" the ballistics with a stiff handload.

Webleys and Enfields, and Adamses and Tranters as well, are really neat, intricate, and complex mechanical contraptions.
I can see why you collect Webleys. They fascinate me too.

Congratulations on your find!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

What is the round button under the barrel for? The one that looks as if it may slide rearward?

Was this model not auto-ejecting? Or did that disengage the auto-ejecting feature?

This .476 round the correct cartridge for it?



Bob Wright


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

The 'round button' is a Pryse style cylinder release. It turns 180'. It was last of this style before the more recognisible lever appeared, around 1888. Very short run on early WG's. It did feature the Webley/Pryse simultaneous extraction system the top breaks are known for. Yes, 476&/or455 Mk I BP cartridge.
Turns out only three examples of this gun have been cataloged to date. S/n's#: 1965,1969 and 1276. The debate is that these guns were a transition between the Webley-Wilkinson and the first WG's. Marked only as Webley's Patents.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

A good gunsmith could proabably alter that awful birdshead grip to a square butt, fit adjustable sights, give it a good action job...................


Anon


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Yup! Found a smith that can make it look just like a Charter Arms Bulldog! Thanx!M


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Just watched Castel in the Sky [anime] and noticed the pistols look like Webleys. Seems its a popular choice for steampunk themes.

Interesting revolver - like son's Nagant. Do you have any Hopkins and Allen in your collection?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Yup! Unusual pawn shop buy. 5 shot s&w 38, hammerless, 5" brl, nickel..... $40.00!!!


----------

